# Boat Motor Help Needed



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I know this isn't a car or lawn mower but I am at my wits end trying to find how to adjust the shifter rod coupling height on a 1975 85 HP Johnson outboard motor.

I have the foot off now and am changing the water pump, I should have never touched the coupling on the shift rod but it didn't look like the foot could be dropped with it on.

I have spent many hours trying to find the measurement for this engine but there are none to be found online. I do have a service manual but it gives specs for many engines except for this one. 

The manual says I have to have a special tool OMC #389997 to adjust the shift rod on this one engine. I can't even find what the setting is for the tool, must be a well guarded secret, well if I was selling a tool for $400 I guess I would be quite about it too. I did find one on sale for $289.00, There is nothing to adjusting the coupling, it is just a matter of turning the coupling on a threaded rod, why can there be a measurement for this one engine like the others. 

I even found online how to make the tool from a yard stick and screw, now if I only knew what the measurement is. All the tool is, is a rod with a sliding deal that has an unthreaded rod about 2 inches long at a 90 degree angle to put in the hole of the coupler. It looks like a yard stick with a screw sticking out of it, that is all there is too it.

I have been on every boat forum out there, no one knows. OK, I am through ranting now, carry on. LOL


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I did a quick search and did not come up with your 1975 measurement. But, here is a conversation on a 1974 85hp. 
http://www.justanswer.com/boat/7s23g-hello-1974-johnson-85hp-outboard-shift-rod.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oso, I have another engine I have been robbing parts from, the coupling was removed but I could see where the coupling stopped so I adjusted the rod the same way. I tried the 21 13/32 way and the coupling what on the rod by about 4 or 5 threads, see the picture below.

I know the coupling was screwed almost all the way down so that measurement did not work. The only way it could work is if the lower unit was in reverse.

I went ahead and put the foot on today, but now I am concerned that the water tubes that go in the top of the water pump didn't couple up right, I will have to wait and see, I sure hope I don't have to drop that foot again, that ain't fun.

Thanks for the link, I had already been to that one also, I spent at least 12 hours searching for that measurement.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I forgot the picture of the coupling.


----------



## Brt123 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gym the measurement to reset the shifter linkage on a 85 horsepower Evinrude lower unit is 21 inches and 29/32 plus or minus 30 seconds you can do one of two things you can buy that very expensive tool or get a straight edge measure 21 inches and 29/32 drill a hole in put a number 10 screw through there when you get ready to set it to Lincoln screws in and out so the raisin screw out to make it shorter screw in take the bottom of your tool put it on the outside cleaning edge of your lower unit or foot turn the shift linkage till it fits in the hole and you have now set it to factory specifications hope this helps


----------



## Brt123 (Aug 14, 2015)

Linkage screws in and out that rod screws in and out center line of the whole 21 inches by 29/32


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brt123 said:


> Linkage screws in and out that rod screws in and out center line of the whole 21 inches by 29/32


Brt, I found where it said the measurement was 21 13/32, so I adjusted it to that and the coupler had about 4 or 5 threads onto the rod as you can see in the picture above. I looked at my other parts engine and the coupler was screwed all the way to the bottom and backed out about a round or two so that is the way I did it.

My main problem now is how in the world do I insert the water tubes back into the top of the water pump? There is no way to get anything or even see the tubes when the foot is close to being into position. I read tonight that the tubes slide down to insert them into the top of the pump, I will see tomorrow.

I appreciate your help Brt, thanks.


----------



## Brt123 (Aug 14, 2015)

To adjust the shift linkage it screws in and out in to shorten out to lengthen. The water pump that circulates water up the engine is the copper tube sticking down inside your engine housing you want to take some emery cloth clean the outside of that up after you lube the drive shaft and have that rubber ring on it when you go to slide the lower unit up the water tube will slide into the top of the water pump. FYI change your thermostat more engines are lost because of thermostat. When you installed your water pump did you lube it up on the inside I use axle grease all over the impeller inside the impeller housing and the thrust plate. When you get it hooked up and you drop your water pump housing over it push down slightly with your left hand and turn your drive shaft with your right hand it'll set the impeller properly if not it will burn up the engine. Hope this helps


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brt123 said:


> To adjust the shift linkage it screws in and out in to shorten out to lengthen. The water pump that circulates water up the engine is the copper tube sticking down inside your engine housing you want to take some emery cloth clean the outside of that up after you lube the drive shaft and have that rubber ring on it when you go to slide the lower unit up the water tube will slide into the top of the water pump. FYI change your thermostat more engines are lost because of thermostat. When you installed your water pump did you lube it up on the inside I use axle grease all over the impeller inside the impeller housing and the thrust plate. When you get it hooked up and you drop your water pump housing over it push down slightly with your left hand and turn your drive shaft with your right hand it'll set the impeller properly if not it will burn up the engine. Hope this helps


Brt, that is some great information, I appreciate you taking your time to let me know. I did lube the impeller and I put the case in reverse and turned the drive shaft clockwise then pushed down on the pump housing as I turned, worked like a charm. There is a fellow on Iboats named F_R, he told me about the water tubes, so I will have to pull the foot back down and clean the tubes and make sure they will slide down to connect.

I like to have never got the foot off, there was no grease on the splines of the drive shaft and it had rusted big time. I did clean that well and put grease on it so it did slide back in easily. I am afraid I may have messed something up by bolting the foot back on without being able to see if the water tubes were actually in the right place, I will see after while.

I also was wondering how water was kept out of the case oil as it could get in through the shift rod, I found out there is an "O" ring that keeps the water out. I will check to see if it is intact today. What I don't know is where the "O" ring is located on the drive shaft, I didn't see one on either motor when I took the foot off each of them. Thanks again Brt, you are much appreciated.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful day, got all the problems worked out and the engine fired up and is running like a champ, I am one happy camper, now to go fishing, yeah buddy. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

In the pic above, where did you get that red handle phillips? Like the right turn it does.:laughing::thumbup: I WANT ONE!:thumbup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> In the pic above, where did you get that red handle phillips? Like the right turn it does.:laughing::thumbup: I WANT ONE!:thumbup:


:laughing: I think it is one of those throw away deals, it was straight at one time, it does come in handy at times though. :yes:


----------

